# take one black bmw,add some kids,a dog,loads of swirls,and this is what you get



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

This is a big write up

lots of lovely pics

so kettle on,hob nobs out and away we go

Andy,whom i work with said ,he left it dirty so i get better befores and afters,he wasnt joking either

First up a MASSSIVE thanks to Richard for helping out today,i wouldnt have got it finished ,in the two days without his help

your a star matey,thank you very much,:thumb:

also a mention to Ron,Stewart and Josh ( who did the fancy picture magic,youll see what i mean) thanks to you all

so onto the main event,lets turn this mongrel around

if you have to work on a car like this,make sure you have your jabs :lol:

usual wash and decontaminate process,clayed
snowfoamed etc

polishing was carried out with the flex vrg 3401 with a lake country constant pressure pad and wolfgang total swirl remover

paint was wiped down with eraser,and finished off with car pro cquartz uk
glass cleaned with stoners and tyres dressed with pinnacle black onyx

a brief mention and caption on the pics ,will make it all clear

i wonder if hell keep it clean....mmmmmmmmmmmm............:lol:











A CLEANER WHEEL



FRONTS NEED CLAYING,IRON X TARDIS,WHEEL CLEANER NOT SHIFTING IT



THE FIRST OF 3 FOAMINGS,CAR CHEM FOAM VERY GOOD



THIS WAS FROM HALF OF THE LOWER DRIVERS DOOR,AFTER TARDIS



LOOKS BETTER AFTER A WASH AND CLAYING SESSION



DRIVERS SEAT,CLEANED USING CAR CHEM LEATHER CLEANER



HEY THIS SEATS CREAM :doublesho



PASSESNGER SIDE THE SAME





BISCUITS,SWEETS,DOG HAIRS,STONES,GRAVEL ETC ETC ETC





SO YOU GET THE IDEA MINGING



SO ONTO THE OUTSIDES NOT MUCH BETTER





QUITE HAPPY WITH THIS FOR A SINGLE STAGE POLISH UP



ONTO THE FRONT





IM HAPPY WITH THIS SO FAR



REAR WING ,SWIRLS AGAIN AND NO SHINE



A DIFFERENT 50/50



NICE FLAKE POP NOW SHOWING THRU



DRIVER SIDE NOW DONE,SILLS POLISHED UP LATER





FRONT LOOKING MUCH BETTER



FAVE OF MINE



REMEMBER THE DIRTY BACK END



INSIDES DONE



GENERAL FINISHED SHOTS


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats on the kickass job mate !


----------



## Mavx91 (Feb 16, 2013)

Awesome improvement


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work mate. Those sky reflections are my faves for sure


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Cracking transformation!!!! Nice work :thumb: very nice work  :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

i like them looks like cream


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Excellent turnaround. The ' Flame Surfacing ' on the bonnet stands out nicely now.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Stunning work mate


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Excellent work there indeed but one can't help thinking all your effort is wasted if the car is going back to the same owner who clearly has little respect for their car!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Massive turnaround there Steve, it looks fantastic and in great condition!

Hopefully the owner will keep on top of it!


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Top work Steve. 

Massive difference


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great Job Steve as ever...:thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Some very nice shots a great result, that did look like a big job, so thanks.

John THt.


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow, great turn around! Was it 1 day with the rotary and 1 day with the vac for all dog hair!  after shots look great


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely work as ever Steve, well done.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Awesome job steve!
owner must be very happy!


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

The difference is night and day, amazing job you've done there.

Is is just me or are the reflections shots a real head f*** my eyes couldn't focus properly and my brain can't seem to interpret what's reality and reflections.


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

now that is looking very nice indeed,how did you deal ith the dog hairs etc inside?

i see what you mean by the pics,still trying to figure out the shot of the shelving/buckets,stunning work

now you need to advise the owner to try & keep it that way :thumb:


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

farley2708 said:


> now that is looking very nice indeed,how did you deal ith the dog hairs etc inside?


I lent my Vac 'n' Blo to a friend who has a Passat which has been carting the dogs about for ages preserving the A5 Sportback, he got all the dog hair out which was evident by the smell of the hoover which itself needed a detail.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Great work steve. One heck of a save. Get him booked in for a monthly clean from now on! 

Dave


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Great job.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice work:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> Massive turnaround there Steve, it looks fantastic and in great condition!
> 
> Hopefully the owner will keep on top of it!


ill keep an eye on it at work,but i doubt hell clean it !!



james_death said:


> Great Job Steve as ever...:thumb:


thanks james appreciate it



Kotsos said:


> Top work Steve.
> 
> Massive difference


cheers kotsos,



Titanium Htail said:


> Some very nice shots a great result, that did look like a big job, so thanks.
> 
> John THt.


like i say couldnt have finished without Richard,who was a massive help in acheiving this result,dont forget to thank him as well !



Wout_RS said:


> Awesome job steve!
> owner must be very happy!


he was quite taken back when he called for it,plus ribbing from jo his wife,was quite funny



deano93tid said:


> The difference is night and day, amazing job you've done there.
> 
> Is is just me or are the reflections shots a real head f*** my eyes couldn't focus properly and my brain can't seem to interpret what's reality and reflections.


thats what josh did for me,they are an original pic and the one at the side is the same image flipped and reversed,,hurts your eyes working it all out



farley2708 said:


> now that is looking very nice indeed,how did you deal ith the dog hairs etc inside?
> 
> just a pet hair brush,a stiffish vikan and the henry hoover
> 
> ...


oh i told him what to do...i wonder myself if hell listen



D.Taylor R26 said:


> Great work steve. One heck of a save. Get him booked in for a monthly clean from now on!
> 
> Dave


hes a motorbike guy as is the wife,they keep several bikes in the garages and cars on the drive,,,,perverse if you ask me



Bartl said:


> Great job.


apperciate your comments,thank you



tonyy said:


> Nice work:thumb:


appreciate your comments,thank you


----------



## Palmer02 (Jul 7, 2012)

Good finish , amazing how bad it was in the first place!


----------



## TIFF (Aug 16, 2012)

Superb Job....


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Great work as always Steve.

Looks a totally different car :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Palmer02 said:


> Good finish , amazing how bad it was in the first place!


like i say they bike people,the bikes are very clean....strange people



TIFF said:


> Superb Job....


thank you


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Short1e said:


> Great work as always Steve.
> 
> Looks a totally different car :thumb:


bet your dads dont get that dirty,haha

bikes are yammaha and kawasakis

both road and they have track bikes as well in total they have 7 now used to be 11:doublesho


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

steve from wath said:


> bet your dads dont get that dirty,haha
> 
> bikes are yammaha and kawasakis
> 
> both road and they have track bikes as well in total they have 7 now used to be 11:doublesho


No, and i'm using that at the moment. Sold the golf... Will be driving a Merc soon that i'm keeping for a bit. C200D 

Deep met purple, should come up a treat too :buffer:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Palmer02 said:


> Good finish , amazing how bad it was in the first place!


it was covered in loads of swirls and to be fair ,very few scratches



TIFF said:


> Superb Job....


thank you ,certainly got its shine back



Short1e said:


> Great work as always Steve.
> 
> Looks a totally different car :thumb:


cheers,enjoyed this in a perverse sort of way


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Awesome work mate, looks dripping wet!!
What polish and lsp did you use very good correction there esp for a single stage?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

halam said:


> Awesome work mate, looks dripping wet!!
> What polish and lsp did you use very good correction there esp for a single stage?


polish was wolfgang total swirl remover
pad was a lake country constant pressure
flex vrg 3401 polsher

for the smaller bits ie bumpers,skirts etc

3 inch pad on a flex rp12 rotary,again with the wolfgang

car is finished in carpro c quartz uk coating and

wiped down after an hour with carpro reload


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Steve ;-)


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

North east Car Care said:


> Cracking work Steve ;-)


cheers Shaun appreciate it matey


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Fantastic turnaround! Love these ones.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

A ton of gloss you found there. Super work especially on the interior, made a hell of a difference. Whats your take on car chem leather stuff?

Do like the fancy 50/50 shot you played with.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Cracking job there buddy:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

okcharlie said:


> Fantastic turnaround! Love these ones.


cheers ,was a challenge



Soul Hudson said:


> A ton of gloss you found there. Super work especially on the interior, made a hell of a difference. Whats your take on car chem leather stuff?
> 
> i didnt do the insides,i cleaned the leather,it was Richard who did that hard work
> so all the glory goes to him,like i siad couldnt have done it without all his help,
> ...


just something diffrent to try.ill think of something else for next time



wanner69 said:


> Cracking job there buddy:thumb:


cheers appreciate it


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

what a great job you done on that steve 10outa10.
was in a terrible mess and hope the owner keeps it cleaner now and dosent let the dog in there after all your hard work


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

bazz said:


> what a great job you done on that steve 10outa10.
> was in a terrible mess and hope the owner keeps it cleaner now and dosent let the dog in there after all your hard work


i hope he does
ill keep an eye on it at work


----------



## Testor VTS (May 29, 2009)

WOW! Great work on a neglected car! Dog hair is absolute *****!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

VTS_Tibi said:


> WOW! Great work on a neglected car! Dog hair is absolute *****!


cheers matey


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

here are some rain shots from today
these were from the owner

Andy says the Cquartz uk stuff is awesome

the rain just rolls off

ive told him to use a watering can and sheet most of the water off and pat dry with a microfibre

he cant believe the shine is back again...haha


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Lovely job steve, nice shot with the railings reflecting on the bonnet :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Lovely job steve, nice shot with the railings reflecting on the bonnet :thumb:


cheers, just saw that as i parked it up

i like the one of bonnet with clouds in it


----------



## iamrichard123 (Apr 29, 2012)

first off id all so like to thank ron,stewart and josh welcomig as ever and will be having a drive through to see you soon again.:thumb:

great results on this beamer steve enjoyed having a little input on the results and helping out where i can.and every time i meet up i learn that little bit more big thanks:thumb:

i new id forget but what was that glass cleaner i used mate?had great results from that and best iv used+---


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Great job Steve, some really nice reflection shots there. Man the interior was minging!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

iamrichard123 said:


> first off id all so like to thank ron,stewart and josh welcomig as ever and will be having a drive through to see you soon again.:thumb:
> 
> great results on this beamer steve enjoyed having a little input on the results and helping out where i can.and every time i meet up i learn that little bit more big thanks:thumb:
> 
> i new id forget but what was that glass cleaner i used mate?had great results from that and best iv used+---


you more than played your part,a massive help,dont underestimate what part you played,couldnt have done it without you ,thank you



ColinG said:


> Great job Steve, some really nice reflection shots there. Man the interior was minging!


cant really get bad reflections with a big black mirror lol,thanks


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Great job


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Superb work Steve.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

rhyst said:


> Great job


thank you appreciate it



Natalie said:


> Superb work Steve.


thanks for your kind words


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Superb turnaround, very satisfying I'm sure. Well done.


----------



## Dingabell (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice one Steve some cracking work done there :thumb:. Was this the BMW you was talking about mate?
I was a biker but always kept both bikes and cars clean.

Colin


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Serkie said:


> Superb turnaround, very satisfying I'm sure. Well done.


thanks,im and the owner are well happy with the outcome



Dingabell said:


> Nice one Steve some cracking work done there :thumb:. Was this the BMW you was talking about mate?
> I was a biker but always kept both bikes and cars clean.
> 
> Colin


aye this is the one swirl city ,but not now,ill be able to keep an eye on it at work now


----------



## iamrichard123 (Apr 29, 2012)

thanks steve for your kind words.after I had finished felt a sense of achievement which we can both be proud of.look forward to helping out again some time


----------



## Mikey093 (Jun 16, 2013)

Very good Steve love your work.
I really like how every car you get is absolutely filthy and the finish product is the cleanest it can be, top marks :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

iamrichard123 said:


> thanks steve for your kind words.after I had finished felt a sense of achievement which we can both be proud of.look forward to helping out again some time


you more than helped
you can help out anytime matey,many hand s make light work,and all that



Mikey093 said:


> Very good Steve love your work.
> I really like how every car you get is absolutely filthy and the finish product is the cleanest it can be, top marks :thumb:


thanks,they not all sheds though
glad you like what i try to accomplish,i enjoy the turnarounds you can acheive


----------



## giorgos (Feb 14, 2012)

Stunning work


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

giorgos said:


> Stunning work


thank you


----------



## Foxhound (May 5, 2011)

Nice work!!!

It's always a pleasure to see dirty cars get cleaned

Congratulations!!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Foxhound said:


> Nice work!!!
> 
> It's always a pleasure to see dirty cars get cleaned
> 
> Congratulations!!


why thank you
appreciate it


----------



## iamrichard123 (Apr 29, 2012)

showed my friend this today at work and the photo thats been flipped confused him no end.
even after explaining how it was done im certain he still never got how it was done:lol:


----------

